

Steve Jobs was a hustler - andrewtbham
http://seriouslackofdirection.blogspot.com/2011/11/steve-jobs-was-hustler.html

======
michaelpinto
He never really sat back and waited for anything to come to him -- he was the
very definition of "proactive". And what's amazing is that he did a great deal
of that after he made his millions...

